# Co by ne



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc.
Kontext: Člověk byl v blázinci. Proupouštěji ho i když uplně neuzdravil.
Věta: Propustili ho, co by ne. Nejspíš byli rádi, že se ho zbavějí.
Co by ne: je to něco jako: jak by ne?
Děkuju moc


----------



## slavic_one

Možno 'proč ne' ale nejsem si jisti!


----------



## Kdovi

Ano, je to tak, používá se ve významu "A proč by to neudělal(i)?" nebo "A proč by se to nemělo stát?"

"Maminka mu říkala, aby nesahal na plotnu, ale neposlechnul. Co by ne, je to jenom dítě."

Někdy se za "co by ne" píše otazník:
"Dal jsem na charitu 5000Kč. Co by ne? Peněz mám přeci dost."


----------



## parolearruffate

Jasné, děkuju moc


----------

